# webuyanycar.com



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone had any dealings with this website? The price they have listed for the Aygo is a quite a bit more than i have been offered part ex.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't take this as gospel Andy, but I think the way they make their money is by offering you more than a dealer would, but less than a dealer would sell it for.

So they make less on the car than a dealer would, but enough to turn a decent profit.

However, that's just a generic description rather than specific to this site.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

They offered my brother around Â£8k for his 2002 (02) 225 TTC with 54k on the clock.


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi
We use this site often to gauge our company car prices but have only ever sold one to them (FD's wife's private car!)

The only negative was that the online forms you fill in aren't exactly comprehensive and when my FD drove across to the dealer they offered him a few hundred pounds less then the quote due to water in his headlight and the odd scuff! Their forms as i recall ask for condition of car good average poor.. he didnt put up a fight though...he sold it ...but then it was an MGF!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just offered me Â£36260 for my 11mth old RS4 the cheeky feckers. :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replies might have a buyer at work so I will see how it pans out.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Just offered me Â£36260 for my 11mth old RS4 the cheeky feckers. :evil:


I thought the same on mine - Â£22k for a 12 month old Z4M!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Would you buy that type of car from a car supermarket? I think the cheaper end of the market is what they are looking for . :wink:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I was offered Â£4300 for a 55 plate 206SW which was Â£700 less than the PX price I was offered by a Subaru dealer on a Â£10500 TT.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Not sure why the surprise is for the low offers.

At the end of the day there no different from a dealer looking to take the car in and sell it on for a profit. Only difference is that they haven't got another car to sell you to offset their "loss" against on your car. If you went to your dealer today and said how much would you buy my car off me today without buying another i don't think their offer will be a million miles from this websites.

I guess when making the offer to you they look at the risk and chance of selling the vehicle on easily. If they know its not easy to shift or requires quite a bit of cash to be invested then they will typically go in with a low offer.

Fact is, quite often we often believe our car is worth a lot more than we think it is in terms of trade value and when we go to the dealers to get a trade price its tends to be....  , Trust been there many a time myself!

They are no worse than the adverts which say we buy your car for cash in the loot or the back of car magazines some times... if you really want to hear how low some people go then try ringing one of these guys. 

I guess no ones holding you to ransom to accept their offer, but they are taking the hassle out of you selling the car and as long as the rest of the process of handing the car over goes well then fair play to them.

Apparently the cars end up going to carsupermarket dealership and if you've ever been to one of these places and asked for a trade price of your car against you begin to understand some of the offers you get off the website! And the reason why sites and ads exist is because some people are happy to take the easy route when selling the car.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well the car went this morning very simple .


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Forgot to say ,I think they wash their cars with brillo pads ,swirl marks everywhere.


----------



## farmer tom (Apr 12, 2008)

Thing thats worrying me is will I get paid if I leave my car with them - they say money in bank in 3-4 days. Anybody got any experience of actually selling to webuyanycar.com or wewillbuyyourcar.com?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

farmer tom said:


> Thing thats worrying me is will I get paid if I leave my car with them - they say money in bank in 3-4 days. Anybody got any experience of actually selling to webuyanycar.com or wewillbuyyourcar.com?


We left the car with them last Friday and the money was in the bank on Wednesday ,very easy.


----------



## farmer tom (Apr 12, 2008)

I accepted the quote from the carcraft linked website, and arranged to take in the car on Tuesday. Monday night they reduced their offer by Â£2K!I told them to stuff it. That night I accepted a quote fom wewillbuyyourcar.com of Â£250 less than carcraft but they pick up the car from home (so saving me a round trip of 100 miles). They rang me back on Tuesday to confirm they would collect the car on Thursday, and the money would be in my bank account before the driver left my house. They were a pleasure to deal with, gave me the full quoted amount of Â£26,471, and the driver waited until it was cleared in my internet bank account. Very impressive!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

farmer tom said:


> I accepted the quote from the carcraft linked website, and arranged to take in the car on Tuesday. Monday night they reduced their offer by Â£2K!I told them to stuff it. That night I accepted a quote fom wewillbuyyourcar.com of Â£250 less than carcraft but they pick up the car from home (so saving me a round trip of 100 miles). They rang me back on Tuesday to confirm they would collect the car on Thursday, and the money would be in my bank account before the driver left my house. They were a pleasure to deal with, gave me the full quoted amount of Â£26,471, and the driver waited until it was cleared in my internet bank account. Very impressive!


Out of interest what where you selling?


----------

